# SE Wisconsin - December 9th Storm Pics



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Grabbed a couple of pics from today in-between the activity. Currently 10" on the ground here in Saukville, Wisconsin and snow is still flying! 
Off to another crazy year in snowfall totals from the looks of things...

Our 98 Suzuki 4x4 Mini Truck UTV


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good...enjoy the snow!:waving:


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice machine....I like it. Do you have a lot of ballast in the back?


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Humvee.
Actually, no. For this storm, I only had three 50lb bags of salt in the bed and it pushed the heavy wet stuff just fine. This particular truck is really set-up nice for plowing because it has an extra-low granny gear off first gear and puts max power/tq at a nice slow plow speed to help save on the cutting edge.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, how much do you have in the mini truck and plow setup? Is that Mibar lift?


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg... give me a call 866-373-0829 - I'll be happy to give you more information.

Dan


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

does the mini plow and truck work well?


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

You bet! Here's a little vid that we shot from that day:
Mini Truck Plowing

wesport


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, the weathermen said we got 9" here in West Bend. But I'm sure it was more like a foot! I was out plowing for about 19 hours.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll have to agree with you on that one! It sure seemed like 12"+ just to the east of you as well.

It's too bad that the track of this next storm changed...we could've been looking at alot more. Guess we gotta share the greenbacks with guys to the north. payup


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, of course tonight and tomorrow it's supposed to rain here so that'll suck...I like that little truck...the only thing I would like to change is the state law limiting them to off road only...lol....I see businesses and the UW of Madison Campus using them, along with the state at some of their buildings.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you have any new pics of the truck with the tracks on it?


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgerland WI;674258 said:


> You bet! Here's a little vid that we shot from that day:
> Mini Truck Plowing
> 
> wesport


saw the video......wish i could have seen you moving the pile from the end of the driveway....then i'd be sold on it


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

Did you clear the sidewalks with the mini truck or by snowblower?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a odd way to plow a drivway, why plow it all to the end and then use the snowblower?


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Come on now. We all know that WI people are always drunk. And if we are not drunk we are just getting primed. LOL


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Badgerland WI;674780 said:


> I'll have to agree with you on that one! It sure seemed like 12"+ just to the east of you as well.
> 
> It's too bad that the track of this next storm changed...we could've been looking at alot more. Guess we gotta share the greenbacks with guys to the north. payup


Yeah, well now it's getting time for those guys to share some of that with us..... Been too dry for a while now!payuppayup


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I've gotta ask, how you got out of the driveway? That pile stopped that truck dead in it's tracks!


----------

